# Mouse pointer disappears



## wolski888 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi there

My brother's HP Vista laptop's mouse pointer disappears at time to time.
It is annoying. I do not know what more information is needed.
Does he need to update the mouse driver or something?
On google, people had this issue as well but I found no real resolution.
Did this happen to someone that can lend advice?
Any help is appreciated. BTw, I do not think this is spyware or virus related.

Thanks to all in advance.

wolski888


----------



## Vab10 (Mar 13, 2008)

Have you tried what is entailed here? http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/comp/video/perfPointer-c.html
Basically driver issues?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi updating the driver is a good place to start check in device manager mice and other pointing devices look for any yellow! if there are go to mfr web site and download the newest driver even if all seems well it may still be worth trying also try in control panel mouse this opens the properties page for the mouse you can adjust speed etc from there


----------



## wolski888 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks 
I downloaded an optional driver update and I think it fixed it. Thanks again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

glad you found the solution happy to help


----------

